

Facebook had $1.5B profit on $3.8B revenue in 2011 - Maro
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-revenue-and-profit-numbers-leak-ahead-of-ipo-filing-next-week-2012-1

======
joelmaat
To me this is very impressive. Their efficiency, growth, and margins are just
staggering. I hope they succeed, but do so responsibly and ethically. And with
an attention to quality and relevance.

